# Tabletop Gaming News for Wednesday, 8 May, 2013 [A New D&D Movie; PLUS preview art from ULTIMATE CAM



## fireinthedust (May 8, 2013)

I keep thinking Community News is about the show Community.


----------



## Morrus (May 8, 2013)

Community News predates the show Community by nearly a decade!  So you should be thinking that the show Community is about EN World's Community News!


----------



## RangerWickett (May 8, 2013)

That art is wondrous. I want more pieces like that in gaming books, and fewer "Here's a character/monster leaping through the air about to attack something."


----------



## Alphastream (May 8, 2013)

The article by The Angry DM, found under Community News, is a really great read. He shares a number of important insights into encounter design and running, all while using a great deal of humor.

I'll also mention that yesterday was the last day for stores to order the June 15 gameday Vault of the Dracolich (information and links here). If your local store has not ordered it, they should contact their WPN rep as soon as possible to see if any copies remain.


----------

